# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ازياء ناعمة

## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

روووووووووووووووووووعه المجموعة كلـــها مميزة وعجبتني كلها كمـــان
أختيـــار جــدا" موفق 
والـــألوان ولـــا أروع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو لمشاركتك ومنيح انها عجبتك اختي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

> يسلمو لمشاركتك ومنيح انها عجبتك اختي


ههههههه حسستيني انه ما بعجبني شي  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا والله مو هيك بس زوئك كتير حلو عرفتي هاد قصدي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كتير حلوين وناعمين 

اكتر شي حبيت هاد 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

زوئك حلو دموع واختيارك احلى 
يسلمو للمرور

----------


## (dodo)

بجننو كتير وانا حبيت هاد ما دخلني دموع انا ماكنت شايفة ردك   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

